
The Next Graphene? - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/11/next-graphene-shiny-and-magnetic-new-form-pure-carbon-dazzles-potential
======
Causality1
It's not terribly hard for something to be the next graphene, being that
graphene's main characteristic is that it generates good clickbait headlines
for things it can do under very specific lab conditions but decades after
discovery still has no significant practical applications.

